# FreeBSD7.2 + Tomcat6 + MSSQL2000, slow connection



## Const (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello. I have a web-server Tomcat6.0 (compiled from ports, default configuration) running on FreeBSD 7.2 box (recompiled with IPFW turn on options, nothing else). There is a site made with JSF 1.2 that provides access to MS SQL 2000 (sql set up on another box with Win2003 Server) for users via web interface. For access I use

```
Class.forName("com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver");
```
and drivers downloaded from Microsoft. Project was built in NetBeans on WinXP PC as .war file and dropped to FreeBSD server. It is running, I can see it. But all sql queries execute very slowly. About 1-2 seconds when tested on WinXP and about 15-20 when I've placed it on web-server. Has anyone got such a problem or know anything about FreeBSD + Tomcat + MS SQL?


----------



## Const (Jul 28, 2009)

The problem is solved. I haven't set up hostname on my FreeBSD box. After fixing it and adding hostname to /etc/hosts site works perfectly. Thanks for attention


----------

